# God hates the new B7 Grill Design



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

From Finland, as posted in the B7 Forum. 
Here's a link to a few more shots.















http://pajalle.com/misc/tulva/


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*

yessir, this silver B7 is going to clean up nicely. It's going to some guy with the usrnm Hawc on the vortex. He'll never know the difference.















edit:
The moderators should seriously consider putting a countdown of the days 'til hawc receives his B7 next to the couch.










_Modified by CheddaJetta at 9:59 AM 1-12-2005_


----------



## NYCTT225 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*

Aqua Exterior Package (no extra charge)


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (FastGTi)*

I'm trying to figure out if those cars are complete write-offs or if the door seals would keep out the water and if the engine and crankcases and electronics is sealed enough to keep all the water out. Othewise you're looking at literally millions of dollars of wasted cars. 
Anyone know exactly what the aftermath of this situation would be. Honestly all jokes aside I'd be interested. Are those cars ruinined?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (NYCTT225)*

Oh wow.







Heard a story about some guy's SEAT Leon FR being flooded in the port but hadn't seen any pics yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_I'm trying to figure out if those cars are complete write-offs or if the door seals would keep out the water and if the engine and crankcases and electronics is sealed enough to keep all the water out. Othewise you're looking at literally millions of dollars of wasted cars.

I'd say it'll be a big insurance payout, and the insurance company will recoup some of those losses by selling the "salvage title" cars at auction.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'd say it'll be a big insurance payout, and the insurance company will recoup some of those losses by selling the "salvage title" cars at auction.

yeah, even if the door seals kept out the water, who would want one of these cars? The only issue you'd have to deal with is the water inside the car.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Son of a B...5er!)*

I was in Finland for the weekend, flew back to Canada out of Helsinki on Monday - having seen the weather and knowing the location of the Sompasaari port quite well, this is not a real big surprise. The sea level was almost 2 metres above normal levels. The water levels apparently remain high and are not expected to drop for a few days, making assessment of the situation difficult.
Talked to my father yesterday - over 400 Volkswagens and Audis were damaged to varying extent at the Sompasaari harbour. It appears our dealership lucked out - none of our flooded cars were pre-sold. We are awaiting for further information on the damaged vehicles, but sea water and CAN-bus systems aren't really meant to co-mingle. In other words, most will not ever get shipped to the dealers.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Jouko Haapanen)*

Jouko, what do you mean by "our dealership"? Not the Georgetown dealership, I guess...








Anyway, do you know what happens to these cars? I guess they're sent back to the factory and then they disassemble the cars for "refurbished" used parts (what's the correct term?). (I mean kunnostettu alkuperäisvaraosa...) Am I right?


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Jouko Haapanen)*

whats wrong with the damn weather these days?


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Son of a B...5er!)*

Aww man this thread is going all Finnish!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_Aww man this thread is going all Finnish!









Teehee.







BTW, before this post, you were EXACTLY ONE POST behind me!







Now you're TWO posts behind me, though.







Oh well, I'm bored.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Son of a B...5er!)*

We have a Volkswagen & Audi dealership in Pori and a Volkswagen dealership in Eura. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Jouko, what do you mean by "our dealership"? Not the Georgetown dealership, I guess...








Anyway, do you know what happens to these cars? I guess they're sent back to the factory and then they disassemble the cars for "refurbished" used parts (what's the correct term?). (I mean kunnostettu alkuperäisvaraosa...) Am I right?

No word yet as to what happens to the cars, but I expect they may end up at the local "ruttutukku"...


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Jouko Haapanen)*

For once I agree with God... how strange.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

Wasn't it less than a year ago that a port full of VWs got flooded. Gives a new meaning to watercooled.


----------



## sacrifice333 (Oct 25, 2002)

Looks to me like God also hates the traditional lower & upper audi grills.... hmmm....
God hates audi?!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
and there goes the thread...









Huh???







I bet the comment was an answer to the question about what's wrong with the weather these days.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Huh???







I bet the comment was an answer to the question about what's wrong with the weather these days.

i suppose it makes sense...
but the thread will go into a tailspin when people start mouthing off at each other about the environment and what not. this is the car lounge...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Jouko Haapanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jouko Haapanen* »_We have a Volkswagen & Audi dealership in Pori and a Volkswagen dealership in Eura. 
No word yet as to what happens to the cars, but I expect they may end up at the local "ruttutukku"...










Ah, OK. I guess you mean your whole family. I mean, don't you have a handful running the Georgetown dealership far away over the seas already?








Hmmm... Ruttutukkus will have a lot of good project cars for these guys then: http://www.pajalle.com.







Although, they're probably not challenging enough considering the projects you see in that site. Check out that totalled Golf V TDI, for example.


----------



## Sg4227 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*

That picture would make me put my order off for at least a year....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_but the thread will go into a tailspin when people start mouthing off at each other about the environment and what not. this is the car lounge...

Well, don't think we have that many tree huggers here.







And "what" doesn't seem to be one with that car collection of his anyway.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Son of a B...5er!)*

I am basically in Canada 90% of the time...I pop in once or twice a year to see how things are going in the fatherland. 
Back to the cars, it seems likely now that at least some cars willget shipped back to Volkswagen and/or Audi, depending on condition for dismantling. I think the ruttuttukku organization would be overwhelmed....

_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Ah, OK. I guess you mean your whole family. I mean, don't you have a handful running the Georgetown dealership far away over the seas already?








Hmmm... Ruttutukkus will have a lot of good project cars for these guys then: http://www.pajalle.com.







Although, they're probably not challenging enough considering the projects you see in that site. Check out that totalled Golf V TDI, for example.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Jouko Haapanen)*

I bet those cars wouldn't be cheap at ruttutukku, but they still might have some very expensive wires to be replaced, even if everything else is driable.


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 6:00 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Angina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angina* »_whats wrong with the damn weather these days? 

Mother Nature is pissed, kicking ass and taking names. Seems to finally be showing humans where they shouldn't be building things.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_Seems to finally be showing humans where they shouldn't be building things.

Or store cars at least.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Son of a B...5er!)*

well maybe this was just a 'warning' from god. he seemed to be a little more angry when he sunk an entire shipful of Volvos. 
btw, there's some BMW's in there too. So it's not just an Audi thing.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_
(p.s. in the 1970s scientists thought are greatest thread was that the earth was cooling. All the top people warned we were rapidly heading towards the next ice age. i think the we have had a warmer than normal decade, but global warming happens on a very gradual scale. .02degrees per century or so. i hate it when you have a heatwave and everyone's like, "there you go! global warming!" for me the jury is still out. the world has always had crazy weather.)

Well, I have to agree that people think that some slight changes in a time span of one or two years can be interpreted as a sign of global warming. But if we just said it's normal change and things will get better by time, nothing would ever be done. And there IS already proof of the ozone layer getting thinner.


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (CheddaJetta)*

im trying to get some info on these cars and wondering if anyone has any friends at audi or something to that extent what would know if these are available for salvage purposes. We wouldnt try to rebuild these we just want them for salvage if anyone could help me on that please im me


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

in the immortal words of Maynard James Keenan.... "learn to swim."


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_
btw, there's some BMW's in there too. So it's not just an Audi thing.









And like I said, SEATs too. Plus some US cars. Some of them in those pics are even cars that aren't officially imported to Finland, so they must be cars that people who have been working abroad have brought over here. Must be nice to lose your car like that. Brand new cars that have just come from the factory can always be replaced with new ones if you just wait.


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

they are prob gonna ship them to N.A.....haha give em to those bastards in america!!


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (vrsexxy_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsexxy_GTI* »_they are prob gonna ship them to N.A.....haha give em to those bastards in america!!

now we know why there are so many electrical gremlins! lol


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (PokeyD16Z)*

too bad cars don't float.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_too bad cars don't float. 
old beetles would float


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (NYCTT225)*

ugly grills or not its a damn shame


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (germantoyagain)*

why are all the hoods open a crack?


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_why are all the hoods open a crack?










i was wondering that myself... did they disable the batteries?


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_why are all the hoods open a crack?









because God also hates Audis with closed hoods.
obin


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_why are all the hoods open a crack?









they're not open...thats just the incredible build quality! Hehe.
Seriously, they probably did disconnect the batteries....or even removed them completely.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (PokeyD16Z)*

I think it's too keep the humidy lower under the hood, so the water can evaporate. i bet they still plan to sell these cars. if the door seals keep the water out what's the real damage of cars sitting in salt water for a week or so?


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*

"Ingolstadt has recieved your order and confirmed that your B7 is in Finland right now." - Hawc's Audi Dealer.


----------



## All_Texan (Dec 14, 2003)

hawc, I think I see yours. Oh yes, I do.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (All_Texan)*

yes, b/c it makes perfect sense to ship cars from germany to canada via finland


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (All_Texan)*

I visited a local Audi dealership yesterday. I didn't even know it, but one of my sister's old classmates works there nowadays. So we got to talk a little bit and he said that all the damaged cars will be shipped back to Germany. There's a crapload of damage and the insurance companies end up picking up the bill.
The water level has receded somewhat already, but the damage is done. Tomorrow it's supposed to flood again, but not as badly as the last time.
Milko, you were wondering about some models that aren't sold in Finland. Some could be immigrants' cars, but most are going to Russian customers and were just shipped to Finland in order to wait for payment or some such reason. I guess St. Petersburg isn't a lucrative shipping destination







.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pekka)*

man, if this upsets you, you should see how much flooded manila streets could get when the rains hit. there's this main avenue where the water would reach and cover the hoods of cars!


----------



## melstheword (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*








holy smokes thats a lot of water


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*

Hmm. Now I know what function the new B7 grill has. Want to drink some soup? Just kiddin. What a shame! Thank God for insurance.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (hawc)*

*FINALLY!* A Hawc thread that receives the official Vortex "stamp of approval"


----------



## marz TDI (May 1, 2002)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Oh wow.







Heard a story about some guy's SEAT Leon FR being flooded in the port but hadn't seen any pics yet.

A Seat Leon "FR"? Is that a new trim level?


----------



## marz TDI (May 1, 2002)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Love 4 Veedub)*

holy raised floor batman... geez.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (marz TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marz TDI* »_
A Seat Leon "FR"? Is that a new trim level?

FR has the 180hp 20VT
CupraR has the 225hp 20VT


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (crazy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy88* »_

i was wondering that myself... did they disable the batteries?

 I'd hate to be low man on the todem pole who gets sent into 3 feet of water to disconnect some electrical devices


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: God hates the new B7 Grill Design (Quattro Krant)*

Poor things...







But if they want to give me one FREE, I'll nurse it back to health...


----------

